# Guam to Rongelap Atoll, Marshall Islands



## Night Moves

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Well after7 months of planning, gearing up and dreaming, May finally arrived and I was off to fish Rongelap Atoll in the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Marshall Islands</st1lace></st1:country-region>. I fished near by <st1lace w:st="on">Bikini</st1lace> Atoll twice back in 01 and 02 and was hoping this trip would be similar to my trips there. After reading <st1lace w:st="on">Bikini</st1lace> Atoll was now closed, I found the visit Rongelap web site http://www.visitrongelap.com/This looked like the place! I sent out an e-mail to a bunch of my fishing friends some time back and got a few interested replies, but when it came time to commit, only my buddy <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> was in. I timed the trip around the May full moon to get the tide changes and hoped the trade winds were calming down by then. The flight to Majuro, the capital of the <st1:country-region w:st="on">Marshall Islands</st1:country-region> is a rough one from <st1lace w:st="on">Guam</st1lace>. It's called the island hopper. It goes from Guam to Chuk to Pohnpei to Kosrae to <st1lace w:st="on">Kwajalein</st1lace> then finally to Majuro. 11 hours later. All great places to visit in their own right and it was hard not to want to stop and explore each island. The Continental flight gets to Majuro on Monday, but the Air Marshall Islands flight does not leave for Rongelap until Wednesday so it's two nights in Majuro at theRRE hotel. We fished with Ben Reimers on the XXXX last two trips to Majuro, but <st1:country-region w:st="on">Chad</st1:country-region> didn't arrive til Tuesday from <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Whidby</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Island</st1laceType></st1lace> so that wasn't an option this time. RRE has somegreat bungalows to stay in and probably the best restaurant on the island. <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> got in on Tuesday as advertised and we immediately started going through gear and seeing where we could cut down on some weight. The AMI flight only allows 30 pounds per person and we had a lot of gear. We got all our rods in his rod case and left my 7 pound case in the hotel for the trip. Wednesday morning came and we were off, a mere 12 poundsover weight. <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> agreed to pay the overage on our way there and I would pay it on the way back. What a sucker deal. He had no idea how much weight inlures and jigs we were about to lose to the fish Gods!<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="75" oreferrelative="t" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" filled="f" stroked="f"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:extrusionok="f" gradientshapeok="t" o:connecttype="rect"></vath><o:lock v:ext="edit" aspectratio="t"></o:lock></v:shapetype><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">The flight from Majuro had one stop in Kwajalein Atoll before heading to Rongelap. It is a huge atoll and I'm thinking I could be tempted to find a job there after I retire! Some beautiful views on the way through the <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:country-region w:st="on">Marshall Islands</st1:country-region></st1lace>.<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We arrived with great anticipation and couldn?t wait to wet a line. We immediately met Bert, our new best friend who was the resort manager. The "Resort" consisted of 4 brand new Bungalows completed late last year that were everything you think a bungalow should be, with the added luxury of air conditioning. WOW, what a view at our door step. I asked how many visitors there were before us and was told, "You two are the first". So let me get this straight, no one has fished the atoll in how many years now? Now we are really ready to go! Lunch shows up first and we meet Mimi, our gourmet chef and house keeper. Lunch is a whole cooked Grouper like something you see in a magazine. It tasted as good as it looked!<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">OK, eat fast, unpack, I got my casting rod and reel put together, stuff all over the room, but we can't wait anymore and Chad sneaks out first for a cast. I think he got two casts in before me to the coral head right off the beach, but the adrenaline from him getting out first makes me cast my new Shimano Caranx Kaibutsu pencil instrument a mile out to the second coral patch. Pop, Pop, BANG! First cast, fish on and it's a good one! Little worried about the coral, but the new rod and Stellamake short work of a nice Bluefin Trevally.Not to be out done, <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> hooks a Grouper as I'm reeling mine in. What a way to start our trip. Fish right at our door step!<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Before we can get our fish released, Bert lets us know the boat is ready. We scramble to get what we need for the boat. Half an hour later were at the boat. We meet Don, our captain and a few of the boys along for the ride. Originally I thought we were going to be on a 26' boat, but that boat was in Majuro getting some up grades so we got the 18' "Ugly Mermaid" Little smaller than expected, but after a few upgrades herself like rod holders, we were able to get around to someplaces where the fish were. The wind was higher than I had hoped and it made fishing the windward reefs tough and wet in such a small boat. First day we battled through it and got 4 Mahi, 4 Rainbow Runner, 2 Dogtooth, 1 Wahoo, 1 Skipjack and 1 Yellowfin in two hours of trolling.<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">After a great dinner of chicken and stir fry, we hit the racks. We wake up to an incredible view and breakfast of pancakes and omelet is soon brought to our door. We both head out for a few casts and <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> jumps in one of the kayaks there for use. We don't get too far before we here the boat is ready and we're off again. Yesterday we were just happy to be fishing. Today I break out the maps from Google earth and my GPS numbers after looking at the marine chart of Rongelap I brought. We start off jigging and popping a cut in the reef in the main pass off of Rongelap island. We quickly get a work out from the many Ban (Red Snapper), multiple types of Grouper, Bluefin Trevally, Emperors, Uku and Dogtooth as we try and wrestle them away from the sharks. Had quite a few close calls with sharks swiping at our fish with wreck less abandon. Chalk up a few for the sharks too. <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> kept getting mysterious unwarranted break offs with his Power Pro. Somewhere between the 5th and 7th break off we looked at his rod to make sure an eye was not grooved or something wrong. Looks like just another victim of poor quality Power Pro. We later spooled him up with my spare line and he had no issues even with a lot more pressure put on some fish. We worked our way to the outer reef in the lee of the wind and casted and Jigged til it was time to head for home at around 6 PM. Don't remember how many fish we caught, but we are both going to need some motrin if we are going to do this for 7 days strait!<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><o>More to follow....</o>


----------



## tigerbait

What an AWESOME report! How freakin cool is that? Thanks for sharing the great story and beautiful pictures.


----------



## Garbo

Dang. 

What more is there to say?


----------



## nb&twil

> *Garbo (5/19/2009)*Dang.
> 
> What more is there to say?


that about sums it up.


----------



## Ultralite

awesome story and pictures...what a life! thanks for sharing...


----------



## GULFFISHER1

Trip of a lifetime


----------



## David Ridenour

Unbelievable Jon! Thanks for posting and I look forward to the next entry.


----------



## Night Moves

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">Next entry-<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">That night we had dinner guests, a wonderful retired couple, Bill and Linda that had sailed to Rongelap on their way to <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Palau</st1lace></st1:country-region> on their incredible Sailboat the ?Creola?. What a life! We even brought in a Mahi for Mimi to cook for us on the grill. They were the only two ?outsiders? or other boat we saw during our whole trip there. After a great dinner and conversation, we crashed from the long day, hope to rest up and give it a go tomorrow.<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">After licking his wounds and losing so many lures(all our extra weight! :toast ) <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> was ready to do some trolling and go after one fish he came to get. Yellowfin Tuna. The wind was down just a bit the day before and we hoped it would stay that way. No luck. Back up to 15-20 solid. Owell, standby for heavy seas! After a quick tour of the Creola, we made it out one of the Northeastern passes and were greeted by solid 3-5 with bird piles everywhere. OK I can handle some waves over the bow. I put my line out with a lure in mind for Wahoo/Tuna. Before <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> can even get his line out, my gets hammered in the pass. As line is ripping off the reel, I see what I think is a Marlin screaming across the wake. I can?t get the rod out of the holder due to its position far back and the pressure put on it. I finally get it out and start the fight. Don our boat captain has not slowed the boatone bit yet and I tell him to slow done to fighting speed. I settle in and start working in low gear. The fish makes another hard run and the line goes slack. Reel in the lure to check it out and one of the stainless steel hooks on the double 8/0 is broke off! <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> rushes to get his lure in the water and we?re quickly rewarded with a solid fish as we pass the point. My rod goes off and I tell him to take it. I start reeling in his reel to get it out of the way and wham, double hook up. We both do some maneuvering and reel in a nice pair of 20-30 lb Yellowfins. We will soon be putting that tube of Wasabi to use! We chase the birds over to a spot about a mile away and after taking a few waves over the bow and realizing the situation of we are the only boat for miles around in shark infested waters, we decide that a following sea would be nice. But the birds are that way! No matter, mission accomplished. Dinner. We?ll see if the wind lays down and get them another day. We head into the lagoon and explore some of the islands and patch reefs. I walked all the way around one island beach combing catching a few fish along the way. <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> stayed to fish a spot with a bunch of Grouper catching a few to add to his total. I found two small Japanese glass fishing floats and a sea bean. Island treasure! The islands have lots of stuff that wash up and are a beach comber?s dream. Mostly plastic garbage, but lots of interesting stuff too. We finish the day with some jigging of the passes, a quick hello to the Creola which had moved to a nice anchorage up near the pass and a run out to some giant coral mounds in the lagoon that I had marked on Google earth. Not as productive as the outer reef, but we still managed quite a few fish and <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> had fun with the sharks at the last spot we fished. Time slipped by pretty quickly and we realized in was almost 6pm. We have Tuna to eat! We start the run for home and as luck would have it, one of the motors dies! Ouch. Run in on one motor even after <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region>?s rewiring of the entire electrical system. Well maybe just the battery connectors. We get it hand started, but it dies right away. We get to the dock and start working on the Tuna. We took half of one fish and put it in the fridge for nightly consumption. We seared up a bunch that night and along with a huge dinner Mimi had waiting for us, we both had a bad case of fat belly syndrome. Talk about crashing hard, we were both out as soon as we lay down.<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o>







</o><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">Well, no boat today. We think that a stator is bad. That could be bad because there is no parts store out here. We decide to make the best out of it after a much needed sleep in till around 7:30. We pack up some casting lures and Bert readies his truck for use to drive around the island. We take a few pictures by the church and think, hey this looks like as good a spot as any to cast. Bam, another first caster! Just one of the many grouper that hang on any piece of coral here. There is a great road around the entire island and we make multiple stops casting and exploring. Some spot are too ugly for me to cast to as they look like certain break offs when a fish hits. <st1lace w:st="on">Lot</st1lace> of sharp rocks and coral. <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> throw caution into the wind are throws into a nice blue hole and has a Bluefin Trevally chases it back. He casts out again and hooks up. Tough fight with so many obstacles around, but he does a stellar job and lands a great fish. We made are way down to the point. This is where the beach ends and the pass meets the ocean. What a dynamic beautiful spot. Lots going on here. The reef comes to a point and meets with a sand bar that drops into deep water on the other side. We are greeted by 3 sharks patrolling the sand bar side of the point. I made a cast and hook up with a Bluefin myself which I have to drag onto the beach as the sharks are in hot pursuit. We both manage some more Bluefin and a couple nice Grouper before heading to a few new spots to the other end of the island. We are on a thin piece of beach that separates the rough ocean from the protected lagoon. Man is it rough out there, but there is a black cloud out there of like a 1000 birds piled up and diving. Man that was hard to look at and not get to fish. Finished the day with catching maybe 15-20 fish from shore in around 4 hours. Made it back around 5 to dinner(more seared YFT) and good news that the boat is fixed. We kayaked for a bit and then headed to the dock to do a little shark fishing. Evening time with an outgoing tide should be good. We heard some stories of big Tiger shark around the atoll. We only gave it an hour or so as we wanted to be ready to go for tomorrow, but we got two good pulls on our bait, but neither found the hook. That could be a fun night if you put in the time. Off to bed to get ready for tomorrow.<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">More to come...<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>


----------



## jim t

Jon,

You're KILLING me... PLEASE STOP!!! 

GREAT JOB as always...

Good to see the Gator Nation was represented without me!!!

Jim


----------



## Night Moves

Jim was one of the first guys I e-mailed about going on this trip and thought of all the people, he would have went. He passed, but I think I got a post card for you though Jim.oke 

Chad said he wore that shirt because is was a dirty rag that he didn't mind getting bloody.:moon


----------



## Night Moves

<SPAN style="COLOR: black"><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">All rested and ready to go for another day. Something about going to sleep to the sound of waves lapping at the shore seams good for the soul. Winds still up and the weather report that Bill gave us of the wind not letting up was sounding dead on. We headed West to get a break from the winds. I had to make sure we didn?t get over our head and be able to make it back safe. By the time we got across the pass the following waves were a steep 3-4? and I hoped it didn?t pick up or we might be sleeping in the boat in the lee of an island if it did. Well, were already here so lets fish. Hit the drops and jig up some nice Grouper, Ban and Uku. The drop off is so fast that sometimes you are in 100? of water not 20 yards from the reef edge for the first drop and then the boat drifts out another 20 yards and the jig doesn?t hit bottom after 400? of line is out. Makes for some tired arms to do that 10 times in a row. With a little more knowledge and maybe a sounder, this place would be a jiggers paradise. No one has ever done it there before. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">We switched to the poppers and with the wind it made it tough to cast. I wanted to get down to some of the other islands and cast in the shelter out of the wind,so we trolled our poppers along the reef. Kinda cheating, but dam productive. Ban, Trevally, Dogtooth, barracuda, hound fish, Jato and Grouper one after the other. Some of the hits were down right brutal with the fish coming out of the water, skying up to 10? in the air on some of them. <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> put out his big popper and though it took about 10 mins, it got crushed by a nice big Ban. We put out the stretch 30s and I figured they wouldn?t last a min. It took a lot longer than I expected, but one of them got railed and line started peeling off the reel. We turned out to deep water hoping to drag it away from the reef and the sharks, but as soon as we got out a little bit, it was gone. I knew there had to be some big Doggies here! As we trolled by one of the last islands until the corner, <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> saw a guy waiving to us from the beach. That might not be a big deal anywhere else, but we?re in the middle of nowhere. We thought we had found Tom Hanks, but it was Bill, having moved the Creola to another awesome anchorage and doing some exploring of his own. We came across a large <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">school</st1laceType> of <st1laceName w:st="on">Skipjack Tuna</st1laceName></st1lace> busting the surface. I cast my popper in the mix and hooked up immediately. I decided it would be a good idea to troll a live one on the outside of the school for Mr. Marlin. We caught another and bridled him up. We only trolled him for about an hour and I figured if a Marlin was around, he would not have been able to resist that snack. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">We put out the trolling lures back out and headed back up toward Rongelap. Beside a few missed hits, we got 2 double Wahoo hits getting both in one time and a single in the next. I threw out my popper around some birds and a 20+ lb Mahi grabbed it. Great fight in a spinning rod! When we made it up to the main pass the wind had laid down quite a bit. Seamed to be a lot more offshore life near this large pass with all the water that moves in and out here. We get a big hit right off the drop and <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> jumps on the rod, other line get a hit too, but I bring in a small YFT quickly. I sure hope <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region>?s fish is bigger than this cause he yellin like a little girl for his harness. I see that he has the fish almost at the boat and I am getting gloves on so I tell him he is gonna have to tough it out. <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region>?s no girlie man so he takes it in stride and soon we have a nice 50+ lb Wahoo in the boat. Chads first. Hell of a way to kick off your Wahoo catchin! Lures back out and we?re thinking of jigging Rongelap point when his rods go down HARD! Line is ripping off and this is the biggest fish of the trip besides what hit the stretch 30. My rod goes off and I reel in a small Rainbow Runner. I?m starting to see a bad trend here! He was smart enough to have his harness on by now so he went to work and about 15 minutes later, a great big Dogtooth Tuna rollsto the surfacebelly up right at the boat. I lip gaff it hoping to get a few photos and release it, but I think the fight did her in. Into the boat for some pics and then make the short run in ending on a high note. We tried to weigh the DT, but the scale was way off unless I lost 60 pounds since getting there. I figure he would have hit the 100 lb mark, maybe a little more. Dinner tonight, Wahoo, Tuna and half shark eaten Grouper. Doesn?t get much better than this! Only two more days left and its gonna be hard to top today, but it sure will be fun trying.<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>








</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o>


----------



## Garbo

Next *"Dang"* entry, as well


----------



## true-king

Man, this is like something from a fishing show! GREAT report.


----------



## nb&twil

wow. simply amazing! thanks for some pictures that will stay in my mind for quite some time.


----------



## NaClH2O

I'm so jealous. The heck with Disney I want to go the Marshall Islands.

Rob


----------



## mpmorr

Holy Jesus Mary and Joseph, this just gets better and better, you lucky dogs are killing me.:bowdown


----------



## DoubleD

Great reports and pictures Jon!


----------



## seacapt

That ended any hope for a productive day here. GREAT report, keep it coming........


----------



## Chris V

You have no idea what kind of extreme jealousy I'm feeling right now. Thats got to be the coolest report I've seen in a while.


----------



## alexa041

When you are done, you should send all of this to saltwater sportsman. You might come away with a pretty cool new job. The Marshall Islands department of tourism should definately pay you, I am ready to go already.


----------



## SheYakFishr

Oh GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ I wanna go!!

Thanks for sharing... :bowdown:clap :letsdrink

It sooooo sad you guys just have to do this..... :hotsun:reallycrying Lucky dogs!!!


----------



## Night Moves

Thanks for all the great comments. Glad to share it with all of you. I have made so many friends and gotten so much out of this forum, I wanted to post this here first. <P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">Well by now, we have kinda settled into a routine. Arrive at the dock, take out all the gear, drive the 1 mile to the bungalows, rinse all the gear, hack off a hunk of fish or two for dinner, shower, eat dinner, say we shouldn?t have eaten so much, re-rig all the gear that was destroyed and re-tie and replace the wind on leaders, take Motrin, Chad turns the AC down to -20 degrees, Chad goes to sleep, I write the days events down in my journal, turn the AC to a less than arctic setting and head to bed myself. Then it?s wake up, complain how sore we are, look at the view and remember where we are, pain goes away, breakfast is delivered and eaten, apply loads of sunscreen, pick the lures for the day, look at the maps and get a game plan, load up, drive to the boat and do it all over again.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">Winds back up today from the late day reprieve we got yesterday. Only thing to do is work the Southern and Western outer reef with a little blocking from the wind. We hope to get a little farther today and do some more casting to the reef edge and explore around the island that Bill and Linda were on. On our way across the pass we see a massive bird pile and boiling fish. Change of plans, put out the trolling lures. We keep the lures on the big side hoping for a Marlin or big YFT, but after getting soaked and no hits, I figure the school is either Skipjack Tuna or Rainbow Runners and we head back down the reef. Before we can get there we get a big Rainbow Runner and a double on Wahoo. We trolled our casting plugs along the reef with the same results. Ban and Grouper made up the majority of our catches. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">We make it to the island and it?s got a unique characteristic from the other islands as it cuts back up into the lagoon at has a point that curls back into itself forming a great anchorage. As we turn in the pass following the island down, the land ends, but the reef continues, and what a reef it was! A large reef peninsula with a deep drop on the pass side. Big coral patches with deep cuts. First cast has 6-10 dark shapes striking at the lure, hook up! Wow, there are swarms of big Ban here along the edge and they are hungry. Up til this today I have not lost my casting lure that I have been using the same one the whole time. I would have never dreamed that was a possibility here. Too lucky for it to continue so I decided to retire my super star lure to preserve his story. He looked like a puppy?s chew toy and was going to make a great memory of my trip. Fast forward to my third cast to this amazing reef with my new lure. SNAP! A wind knot formed in my line causing my line to part with the sound of a fire cracker. It?s a sinking lure so there?s no hope of rescue. Depressed I let <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> make some more casts and we head into the beach to explore and give me a chance to re-tie. <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> takes a walk with his rod and comes back saying he is going snorkeling. I retie and walk over to see him checking out a beautiful piece of reef with loads of tropical fish on a shelf right off the island. A small Blacktip shark swims right on the edge and I yell to <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region>, ?Do you see the shark?? I see him perk up and watch his head go on a swivel. He informs me later that I could have described it as a ?small? shark and that might not have got his blood pressure up so high! I walk back and ask Don if there are many Coconut Crabs on the island, he quickly scampers off into the jungle and promptly returns with a good sized one. He asks, ?Is this big enough?, there are bigger ones, this is just the first one I found? They have a lobster like tail and are considered in just as high regard as a delicacy anywhere in <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:country-region w:st="on">Micronesia</st1:country-region></st1lace>. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">After a few pictures, it was back to fishing. More of the same, we were trolling 10? from the reef edge and at times would be in 50? of water. It was fish after fish and I had to bring mylure in to eat some lunch. We made it down to the back side of the corner island totally blocked from the wind. It was awesome. The calm blue water, reef edge and the island scenery were idyllic. As we drifted over the point, I saw a group of about 10-15 small gray reef sharks that must call this place home and for good reason. The life here was off the chart. There were 4 large loggerhead turtles, sea birds, and fish everywhere. We jigged up some nice Grouper and I got a crushing strike from a 30+ lb Dogtooth that thought he was much bigger by they way he bent my rod. <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> had a large beautiful orange Grouper on that got taxed by one of the local agents. We lost a few jigs to the sharks and decided it was getting a little late and should start to head back. A part of me just wanted to swim in and sleep here tonight to be right in the action in the AM. We had just scratched the surface of all that was there. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">We trolled back and it was pretty slow except for a double Wahoo and one more good strike. That was until we reached the pass before Rongelap. The place just looks fishy with the birds working and the water moving through the pass. We got another Wahoo, some Rainbow Runner, 2 Dogtooth and an Uku in the last half hour of fishing. Don even got in on the action and reeled in a nice Dogtooth. Headed in for a dinner of seared Wahoo and Yellowfin, garlic toast and potato wedges. Tired, but only one day left of fishing left. I can rest when I'm back on <st1lace w:st="on">Guam</st1lace>!<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>


----------



## Dylan

> *nb&twil (5/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (5/19/2009)*Dang.
> 
> 
> 
> What more is there to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that about sums it up.
Click to expand...



I was thinking WOW..but I guess dang will do..


----------



## wshaw

Looks like your having an awesome trip. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Firedawg

What an awesome trip!!! I sure miss tearing up the Blue Trevally and Alua from Sirena Beach on Base!


----------



## Live4Fish

OMG your making me so jealouse


----------



## jim t

This is IT!!! Just friggin' STOP!!!

If I have too I'll pull in a couple favors from my moderator friends...!!!

You're nothing more than an A$$hat!!!:banghead:banghead:banghead:nonono:looser:looser

Jim

PS... A$$WIPE!!!


----------



## mpmorr

> *jim t (5/20/2009)*This is IT!!! Just friggin' STOP!!!
> 
> If I have too I'll pull in a couple favors from my moderator friends...!!!
> 
> You're nothing more than an A$$hat!!!:banghead:banghead:banghead:nonono:looser:looser
> 
> Jim
> 
> PS... A$$WIPE!!!


A$$ WIPE, you are one of the lucky dogs that get to go fish with him. The ugly head of jealousy rears itself once again.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

pretty awesome. always wanted to catch a trevally and dogtooth tuna. nice to see frenzy lures making a showing over there! you need to send that to their website...


----------



## hebegb

> *mpmorr (5/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jim t (5/20/2009)*This is IT!!! Just friggin' STOP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If I have too I'll pull in a couple favors from my moderator friends...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You're nothing more than an A$$hat!!!:banghead:banghead:banghead:nonono:looser:looser
> 
> 
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> 
> PS... A$$WIPE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A$$ WIPE, you are one of the lucky dogs that get to go fish with him. The ugly head of jealousy rears itself once again.
Click to expand...



exactly!



layovers abound!


----------



## Night Moves

> *The Blue Hoo (5/20/2009)*pretty awesome. always wanted to catch a trevally and dogtooth tuna. nice to see frenzy lures making a showing over there! you need to send that to their website...


<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I was thinking of mailing it to them, but I want to keep it as a souvenir.Sportfishing rated the Dogtooth as the #1 rated near shore fish to catch. They were dead on. Even an AJ doesn't compare to the power of these fish!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Night Moves

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">Next entry-<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">We are beat after 6 days of strait fishing, but the idea of this being the last day pushes us on and we are soon going full steam with no ill effects. No luck in the wind laying down today as we head strait tonirvana at the last spot we were at yesterday. We ignore the birds and the temptation to cast, troll and jig the reef. About 30 minutes later we pull up to the spectacular reef edge. Turtles are still there and we jig up some nice Ban and Grouper. We popped are way down the reef and started heading North. We had wind, but the reef and lagoon in front of us made the water calm. The reef held lots of fish. I was casting into cracks as <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> trolled his big popper again and a stretch 25. I got some nice big Bluefin Trevally doing that and <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> was doing well on the small Dogtooth with the stretch. <P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">This was great, but I had another epic destination in mind, the Western pass. There wasn?t another pass since we left the island we explored about 20 miles back and there wasn?t another past this one for another 15 miles so this should be a hot spot. I was not disappointed. We had the feeling that we were at a unique and wild place. It was a deep quarter mile cut right through the reef. In the lagoon was a shoal that forced the incoming water to split. The reef edge on the North side was extreme to say the least.The reef edge had about 1 foot of waterwith deep cuts and overhangs dropping strait down to 80? bottom before plunging into the abyss a few yards later. Check it out on Google earth. First drop had a 30lb + Grouper follow my jig so I drop it immediately again and had a large BFT follow it back and take a swipe at it. We both got Ban and Grouper on the next drop. I then had a Black Trevally sharked and <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> had the same happen to a Dogtooth. Changed over to the casting as I had circled some spots on my maps before I left <st1lace w:st="on">Guam</st1lace> that I told my wife, ?There?s got to be fish in there? and had been dying to cast to. First cast and I see a HUGE Grouper 80lbs+ inhale my salas lure and I know there is no way to keep him from getting back to the reef. As I haul back with all I have, he spits it. Relieved, I ask Bert to set us up a little better and be ready to go into reverse. <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> and I both cast up and he has the Grouper take a shot at his lure, but he didn?t hook up. We cast and both hook fish one after another along this edge, but don?t see the monsters anymore. <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> cast up to the reef and got snagged. Undeterred, he slips into the water and swims over to the reef and unhooks his lure. Gutsy if you ask me. This place looked like it should be the home of a huge Tiger shark. There were Grey Reefs in the pass and Blacktips up in the shallows. He said it was amazing and he got to see a pristine piece of reef that probably only a handful of people on earth have ever seen. We started letting the current take us out as we jigged. As we hit the ocean there was an impressive vortex forming creating whirlpools and rips. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">Well, were farther from home than we have been the whole time and it?s getting about time to head back. We have about a 30 mile run back. Still didn?t get that Marlin that I hoped to get <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> so we put out the big lures and run about a mile out from the reef. Get around the corner with no hits and if their here this time of year, I suspect it?s out in front in the rough water with the Yellowfin. Marlin season in <st1lace w:st="on">Guam</st1lace> doesn?t kick off til around June and I bet it is similar here. We make it all the way back to the pass and as soon as we get there the line go off, couple Mahi, Rainbow Runner and Dogtooth in short time. We head out in front of Rongelap to some bird activity and are greeted by about 200 Spinner Dolphins. Hoping there are some big Tuna around with them we do a few laps through them. No luck and it?s time to head in. We keep the lines out and get a send off hit reeling in a last Dogtooth right in the pass. Nice way to end our trip before we have to start packing up.<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o></o>


----------



## seacapt

I hope you changed your mind and stayed another week, I want more! I haven't Google Earthed it yet but I think I'll do that later today to try and follow the story and look at each spot you were fishing. Technology is amazing. Thanks for sharing your trip with us.


----------



## seanmclemore

not too much you can say about that trip except that i think you went at the right time of the year. holy $h^t what a haul. what a beautiful place. 

YOU ARE GUNNA BE PISSED WHEN YOU GET ON A BOAT OUTA PCOLA NEXT TIME :moon


----------



## Night Moves

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">We get all packed up and Mimi does laundry for us one last time. Packing for this trip was no easy task. You just can?t grab your tackle box and rods and head out. You have to really be selective with the weight requirements of Air Marshall <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on">Islands</st1lace>. So it all went back in the bags like a jig saw puzzle. We had a great last dinner, fish of course. Talked a bit with our wonderful hosts and headed off to bed. Woke up, ate some breakfast and had about two hours to kill. <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> and I decided to do some beach combing and we found the mother load of sea beans and perfect little shells on the ocean side beach. We then loaded up and went to the airport. After an hour or so, we were informed that the plane had gone back to Majuro due to a problem. We went back to the bungalows and waited to hear that the plane was on its way. The news we got was the plane is not coming! <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">After the shock and realizing that I am going to miss my connecting flight the next day back to <st1lace w:st="on">Guam</st1lace>, we make the most of it and you guessed it, broke out the casting rods to go and catch some dinner. It?s a little different fishing for fun and fishing for sustenance. The pressure was on! We headed to the point where we had so much action before. I got a Grouper right away, but he was small and I?ll surely catch another, soI let him go. <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> gets a keeper that just might be able to feed us both, forget that, this guy can eat! We start moving around to the inside of the lagoon. Lots of neat and diverse spots. Some sand beach with coral heads and some shear rock shore line with ledges right on the beach. I make a monster cast out to a big area of coral and get a big hit. After having such success on this trip at keeping fish out of the rocks, I just figured I would put the heat to him and get him in. Wrong. With a lot of line out, he headed strait for the rock and bam, break off. <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> gave me his rod for a few casts, but I ended up just tying a lure on with no leader on mine. We moved to another spot and it had a lot of potential for fish and more break offs. The coast was a jagged ledge with a 2? drop into the water. I cast out and get slammed by a Bluefin Trevally. This thing takes off. I?m reeling fast as I can, putting the rod up high, pulling pressure right, then left. Finally get him to the shore and another one has followed him in. Still got to figure out how to maneuver him up on the shore. He plays nice and comes in with no problem. We take a few photos and I let him go. Never ate one before and I wanted a Grouper. Turns out <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> is my hero and catches another nice Grouper for me. Looks like I don?t go hungry. <o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Clean up, eat, pack up again and back to sleep. No issues the next day and we fly out on time. We get to Majuro and I missed my flight that left hours ago. The Rongelap representative Grace has worked to get me on the Saturday Continental flight back to <st1lace w:st="on">Guam</st1lace>. Not that big a deal. <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> missed out on diving Thursday as his flight was always scheduled on late Friday. I headed out early Saturday back through all the islands again. Felt good to home and see family, but I?m already thinking of when I can return and fish some of those area I didn?t get to.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">


----------



## Chris V

How do you go about prepping yourself to leave a place like that. Even with family and friends back home in mind and looking forward to showing pictures and talking about the trip, I'm pretty sure I'd walk out on that beach one last time and justbreakdown and cry!

Awesome trip and one of the best reports I've ever seen:clap:clap


----------



## NaClH2O

Thanks for the report and pictures I have really enjoyed it. Your picture gallery is amazing. You have been blessed to fish is such beautiful places.

Rob


----------



## jim t

What? No pictures of the babe flight attendant that brought continuous fruity drinks with little umbrellas in them during the flight home and feigned real interest in your angling exploits?

Boy that trip really sucked!!!:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## Chris V

That last dogtooth pic in your album is rediculous, how much did that thing weigh?


----------



## JRG24

> *tunapopper (5/22/2009)*How do you go about prepping yourself to leave a place like that. Even with family and friends back home in mind and looking forward to showing pictures and talking about the trip, I'm pretty sure I'd walk out on that beach one last time and justbreakdown and cry!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome trip and one of the best reports I've ever seen:clap:clap




I second this. i would have had to really think hard about coming home from a place like that. hell, i found a few job listings for the marshall islands...the economy is kinda tough around here right now...


----------



## Night Moves

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Never heard a weight on the Dogtooth in my photo album and I don't think it was weighed. I have always thought it had to be in the 200lb class. It is a toad! <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white">I have had lots of inquiries about my trip and though I would like to keepthe placeall to myself, that?s not my style so here is some info for those of you interested.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Getting there from the states is not that hard.Majuro has a direct Continental flight from <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Hawaii</st1lace></st1:State> a few times a week. From there it's a quick flight to Rongelap every Wednesday. Kwajalien is the only place that is a military installation and requires some paper work to stay there. Anyone can fish Rongelap. Passport required of course. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">The price was the best deal going and I don't expect it to last. It was $1326 for food, lodging and fishing. No extra costs on Rongelap what so ever, excluding tips that were not expected, but very appreciated. I brought all of my own fishing gear, but they said they had some to use if needed. The airfare for the round trip from Majuro to Rongelap with AMI was $508. I used my airline miles to get from <st1lace w:st="on">Guam</st1lace> to Majuro. <st1:country-region w:st="on">Chad</st1:country-region> said the ticket to Majuro from <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Hawaii</st1lace></st1:State> was a little pricey. You will also have to pay for food and hotel in Majuro as you will surely have to spend a day or two there as the flights don't all match up. I think when you get back to Majuro from Rongelap on Wednesday, the first flight back to <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Hawaii</st1lace></st1:State> in on Friday. Majuro food and hotel is reasonable. Best place is RRE. They have a nice hotel and the best restaurant on the island. If you have extra days in Mujuro, the diving and fishing are great too. We fished with Ben Reimers on the boat "XXXX" on my last two trips there. He is considered one of the best fisherman on the island and his boat is top notch. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">The Rongelap government is trying to establish an infrastructure on the island to enable people to come back and live on the island. There are about 25 workers there doing a variety of jobs from clearing land to construction. Its a slow process on island time. Part of that is developing sustainable tourism for diving and fishing. As long as they push for catch and release, there?s no reason it should not be one of the premiere fishing destinations for some time to come. I can't wait to get back. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Here is the web site and the email for Grace. She is their tourism rep and set everything up for us including the AMI flight. Clink on the tabs on the side to check out the beach resort. Jon <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="COLOR: #0e4282">http://www.visitrongelap.com/ <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="COLOR: #0e4282">http://www.visitrongelap.com/Tourism/tourism.htm <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[email protected] <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[email protected] E-mail for RRE hotel. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[email protected] E-mail for Ben for fishing on the XXX


----------



## FenderBender

What a beautiful report and pictures. Thanks


----------



## James Fink

Thanks Jon for reminding me what fishing on Guam was like in the early 80's. I really do miss that place and when I was able to go there for a day in 98 it has DEFINATLY changed quite a bit. Quite a trip for you though for sure and one that will not be topped for a while! Thanks for sharing and to JimT...you should be ashamed!!!!!!!!!!! For not going!!!!!!!!! Were you getting prepped for this weekend?oke


----------



## pensacolaracer

John, 

For as much crap as I gave you for "journaling" every night, I am now very glad that you did. I finally have something to show people about our trip. I had a hard time describing it and could only get out "it was awesome".

I couldn't remember my login here or email address, so back to post #1 with a new login.


----------



## GONU

Great report and nice :takephoto:takephoto. we catch those Blue Fin travaley out here on Wake they put up a great fight on medium tackle. They call the small ones Popeo and the big ones Ulua I'm pretty sure that's the hawaiian names though. Thanks for the report.


----------



## jcotton

I really enjoyed reading your report. I have been there and many of the other islands in the Marshall Islands, not on a fishing trip but on the Coast Guard Cutter Mallow. We did do alot of fishing and diving. I was there in 1982 and 83 there was not much in the way of tourist industry, in fact there was not much of anything other than missle tracking. Thanks again for a trip down memory lane and now I think I'll try and talk the Mrs. into a trip.


----------



## pensacolaracer

Congrats to Night Moves for his selection to Senior Chief!!! Well deserved, I can't think of a better person to pin that star on!

CONGRATS JON!!!


----------



## Night Moves

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Man I would like to make it over to Wake. My squadron did the Typhoon relief there a few years back and I wanted to go.I bet wake is loaded with Bluefin. They are a great fight. Yeah, those are the Hawaiian names, we use them here too. The Popeo is any small jack they catch, but the Ulua are actually a different species, they are Giant Trevally (GT) and getMUCH larger than the Bluefin. Can't beat the colors on a Bluefin though.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Thanks Chad! Still hasn't set in yet.


----------

